# Bobcats sign Linton Johnson; Waive Jermareo Davidson



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats plan to use their open roster spot to sign Linton Johnson, a forward with a strong defensive presence, the Observer has learned.
> 
> Johnson is expected to take a physical Tuesday and, assuming he passes, sign in time to participate in a morning practice. He’d replace Jermareo Davidson, who was waived Monday to reduce the roster one below the NBA maximum 15.
> 
> ...


LINK

I don't know much about him, can he even play PF?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw him play quite a bit with the hornets.He's a guy who's always on the borderline of getting significant PT.I don't think he's 6'8...He's probably a couple inches shorter like most other guys.Offensively he doesn't play like a big man,his game is somewhat similar to May's pick and pop game only he's more likely to try to take his man with the bounce using the threat of his midrange shot.He was actually very good in the pick and roll with Chris Paul...but that can be said of a lot of guys,especially if they can hit the midrange shot.Brown will like his defense compared to other bigs on our roster...He does a very credible job on D.Right now he'd probably play a lot of minutes over May if May is going to look like a turnstile on Defense.

This is a good move if Johnson hasn't declined since I saw him last.He can contribute in our big man rotation.We could have used a couple of guys like him all along.Nothing spectacular,just a decent NBA player with the body to fit the job desecription.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds a lot like Trenton Hassell


----------

